# What Pinion and Spur =



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

Sorry not a math major have read rollout equations over and over.

Ok what pinion and spur do I need for a 2.40 rollout if my tire dia. is

2.40 Thanks for the help as always


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Hope this helps


----------



## bologna (Feb 6, 2005)

is this a pan car 1:1 or a tranny...


----------



## kaug (Feb 28, 2004)

Pan Car Thanks for the help


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

37 and 116.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

*gear calculator/rollout*

Hey guys............have been reading these threads and finally remembered this little program I downloaded quite some time ago. It's pretty simple but VERY effective. You can even open up the source file and input your own gearbox ratios but I think right now I have most of the ones in it you'd need.

Edit...........file to large to upload here.......Click here to download the file. :thumbsup:


----------



## bologna (Feb 6, 2005)

pinion / spur x tire size (2.40 in your case) x 3.14(pie)


so 38/120x2.40x3.14=2.3864

this is an easy way to do it with a calulator


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Nice little program OvalmanPA!


----------

